# wiring a 240V baseboard heater



## 777 (May 17, 2009)

Hoping for some help here:

I am wanting to wire a 240V baseboard heater in our basement. Run a line directly from my panel in the garage to the basement.

I purchased a double pole t-stat today..instructions are in spanish and don't have a clue:laughing:

Also the 240v breaker I picked up is the space equal of 4 of those blue switches in the pics below.

OK
I need to install a new breaker in my panel that seems it wont fit a 240V breaker. See the photos below However, there is a breaker with green tape on it ironically already labelled baseboard heaters. if you zoom in on the pics you can get a good look at it. This is not in use right now based in the pics could i tap into this breaker with the appropriate wire? It seems there is only 120 v wire on this double switch. (White and black wire)

My understanding is i run the wire from the panel to the t-stat then to the baseboard heater. Any tips would be greatly appreciated about wiring this up correctly. What colored wires go from the panel to the t-stat and then to the heater?

Also im very confused about a new breaker in the panel itself how it would fit or if i could use the existing one with the green tape on it.

photos:

http://img199.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imgp1001.jpg

http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/2909/imgp1054.jpg

http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/9209/imgp1055d.jpg



http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/2264/imgp1057.jpg

http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/4392/imgp1053.jpg


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

The breaker with the green tape on it is indeed 240 volt, provided it has a handle tie, like the other 240 volt breakers. The handle tie is the little silver thing between the two handles, like the green (30 amp) and gray (40 amp) breakers.

It's 15 amp, so the minimum wire size is #14.

Using black or red tape (a black or red marking pen will do as well), re-identify the white wire as black or red. Most of us prefer red. Both ends. 

Rob


----------



## 777 (May 17, 2009)

Yes it does have a handle tie. Exactly the same as the breaker above it in the panel. See the picture below

Also, I purchased a breaker the one in the picture below. I think the people at home depot completely steered me in the wrong direction.

Also, the wire they said I needed was the red/black 12 see pic.

Frustrated with that store.

Anyways. The previously mentioned breaker is a 240V as you mentioned. It already has #14 wire I believe wired to two locations. It is not in use therfore it was taped "off" This would really simply my install process if i just taped into the pre existing wire which terminates in a box in the garage just on the other side of the wall where i want to place the heater in the basement actually...could i be so lucky?

Here are some more pics for clarity purposes:

The breaker Home Depot sold me after i told them the specs of my panel. I don't think it is the right one and I now think it is not necessary:

http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/3042/imgp1059.jpg 

The breaker that I can use for the 240V (green tape removed):

http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/1867/imgp1064.jpg

The wire Home depot sold me but its not needed now..that was $40 bucks:

http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/291/wire.gif

The wire that's already installed. I believe it's #14:
http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/1108/imgp1065.jpg

OK so if all is already wired correctly and i have a black and white at my wall where do i go from there. It was mentioned to color the white wire "red".

Can i wire the base board heater first then run it up to the t-stat or is it recommended to run to the t-stat first then the baseboard heater.

What wire color would I connect to what - the instructions are dreadful. Here is a pic of my t stat and the baseboard heater just has 2 black wires.:

http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/2264/imgp1057.jpg

Thank you for the direction/help
Andrew


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

One thing I relized that you are in Canada area this should be almost the parallel with USA side.,

If you going to use the exsting 14 gauge conductors that pair one should be remarked to red or bleu { that my refernce but it your choice anyway } that will have max of 15 amp breaker there.

Now for the thermost can you run me the manufacter name and model numbers to make sure I can able find it one way or other and if that the case I will provide the instruction in both engish and french.

I am pretty sure that is legit double pole thermostat that one you show us the photo that will be little tricky unless you follow the instruction excatally as we will tell you.

If you tell us the model number and I am pretty sure both black is for line side while red is for load side however it can be reversed as well but need the model number to confirm excat details.

Merci,Marc


----------



## 777 (May 17, 2009)

Bonjour, Merci Beaucoup

Yes I am in Canada but English Speaking Canada LOL British Columbia
I purchased a Dimplex Double Pole Line voltage Thermostat TD322W

The top of the t -stat has a black and red and the right side of the back has a red above a black. I dont know if that is visible in the pictures?

The baseboard heater has 2 black wires and a grounding screw of course. One of the black wires seems to be connected to the heating element.

Should the two black wires from the T stat run to the baseboard heater and the two red wires connect to the panel. In my case one is black and one is white ( but coloured red) Am I on the right track?

thanks for your help:thumbsup:

Andrew


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

777 said:


> Bonjour, Merci Beaucoup
> 
> Yes I am in Canada but English Speaking Canada LOL British Columbia
> I purchased a Dimplex Double Pole Line voltage Thermostat TD322W
> ...


Oui {Yes } it is clear shot and I will dig up that manufacter spec real quick in a minute.



> The baseboard heater has 2 black wires and a grounding screw of course. One of the black wires seems to be connected to the heating element.


Oui ., Of course that is the correct way from the factory one conductor from the heating element is correct and second one go to the safety thermostat { some case it will be a safety fuse as well } I will explain with the hook up in lower comment part so just read on along the way.,,



> Are the two black wires from the T stat running to the baseboard heater and the two red wires connected to the panel. In my case one is black and one is white ( but coloured red) Am I on the right track?
> 
> Andrew


What I will do is combine multi question into one shot here .,

Now for your NMD cable from the breaker to the thermostat now here please pay attetion to this instruction carefull otherwise if done wrong it may destory the thermostat ! 
{ I will add two links due my multi langunge here}

The red thermostat conductors are line side while black conductor is load side and I will put a link so you can read in PDF format 

http://partner.dimplex.com/files/domain4103//7207610100rev00(1).pdf { EN}
http://partner.dimplex.com/files/domain4103//7207610100rev00FR(1).pdf {FR}

After you read the instuction on the pdf it will show the picture how it hook up correct and once you get that part done then go to the baseboard heater either red or black conductor will hook up either black conductor and use the proper marttee { wire nut } 

And it should work perfect as long you follow the instruction carefully with it.

If you have more question just holler one of us will help ya 

Merci,Marc


----------



## 777 (May 17, 2009)

Thats great thank you kindly. I will wire it up today and let you know how things go.

from the instructions you have provided ( double pole t stat - second part of the instructions) It looks like i was on the right track in my thinking. The two black wires from the t -stat run to the baseboard heater. However, because I have #14 wire the instructions refer to 2 red lines connected to the power supply/panel. In my case my two red lines will be one black and one white (painted red). Does it matter which is connected to which or are both technically the same in this situation. 

I just want to double check this. Sorry for my ignorance if this seems so simple but it is something I don't work with:jester: 
regards,
Andrew


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

I must be missing something, I don't see any mention of the wattage of the baseboard heater. Are you sure 15 amp service will be enough?


----------



## 777 (May 17, 2009)

hayewe farm said:


> I must be missing something, I don't see any mention of the wattage of the baseboard heater. Are you sure 15 amp service will be enough?



Hmmmmm
It is one 2000W 240V baseboard heater. Will i have issues?


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

Shouldn't be a problem with that size , that's only about 8.3 amps.


----------



## 777 (May 17, 2009)

Ah Success!!! Everything wired up nicely and We have heat just in time for summer LOL

I really appreciate everyones comments

A bit of a smell to it when i first turned it on...not a frying circuit smell but new heater smell. Im sure that will go away with time

thanks again,

Andrew


----------

